# Trimming wet or dry?



## Biffdoggie (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you guys trim your bud when it's wet or dry? I've tried both and it seems when you trim it wet it can be a little more work but it seems cleaner in the end and dry seems quicker, what are your thoughts?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> Do you guys trim your bud when it's wet or dry? I've tried both and it seems when you trim it wet it can be a little more work but it seems cleaner in the end and dry seems quicker, what are your thoughts?


*Whats up Biffdoggie. We trim our bud when it's wet it seems alot easier. *


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2006)

hey biff..."My" preferred method is a "hybrid" I suppose. I like removing all of the large fan leaves immeadiatly. But leave the med sized leaves around the buds at that time. I like the way they wrap around the buds to protect the trichomes during the hanging/drying stage. I gently clip them off and save them for hard times or hash material when the buds go into jars for curing.


----------

